# New Madone Fit



## percy (May 17, 2004)

My LBS is willing to give me good deal on 2009 Madone 6 frame, size 56 performance fit. 

It's replacing a standard 58 steel frame. The existing bike fits great so I want to stay as close as possible (but maybe bring the bars up a little).

I'm looking for any advice from the Board if the 56 will work for me. Looks like saddle height isn't a problem with the optional longer post but I can't figure out how to measure reach and virtual top tube stuff on the Trek.

My current fit specs are as follows:

Seat height: 77
Frame stack: 58
Center Seat Post to Center Handlebar: 67
Center BB to Center Head tube: about 41
Bar height is about 6cm below seat height (with stem flipped up).

On my existing bike I'm showing a "medium" amount of seat post (not to much, not too little) and have a fairly short stem (100mm).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Percy, it is almost impossible to answer your question as asked, sorry. 

Best thing to do is let your LBS fit you to the bike. Don't worry about what you were riding, as frame sizes are treated differently across manufacturers and even within the same manufacturer across models or model years (more like decades). Try a 54, 56, 58 all three in Pro or Performance fits and see what you like. Changes are a good shop will be able to match a bike to your particular size. You may not like the Madone Performance and decide on something else.

HTH a little
zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

percy said:


> My LBS is willing to give me good deal on 2009 Madone 6 frame, size 56 performance fit.
> 
> It's replacing a standard 58 steel frame. The existing bike fits great so I want to stay as close as possible (but maybe bring the bars up a little).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by "I can't figure out how to measure reach and virtual top tube stuff on the Trek". That info is provided in the geo chart:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone65/

IMO if you want to get the new Madone set up closely to your present bike, measure your bike using Trek's standard, not the other way around. That way, you can more easily compare the two.

For example:
*Saddle height/ frame stack *are either attainable or a very close match.
*Center Seat Post to Center Handlebar *- rather than this measurement, measure center of seat post to center/ top of HT on your bike and compare to Trek's effective TT measurement.
*Center BB to Center Head tube * - if you mean center of BB to top/ center of HT, that is frame stack and has already been covered. Not sure how you measured to get 41. 
*Bar height is about 6cm below seat height * - given that frame stack is almost a match, I'm guessing this will not be a problem.

Here's something that may help clarify (orange line measures effective TT):
View attachment 160952


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

Very helpful. Thanks for responding.


----------

